# Strut rub



## bridogr1 (Mar 29, 2011)

How do I know if I have this issue? When going over bumps hear some noise from front wheel area I believe. Not a loud sound or a metal sound.


----------



## 87GN06GTO07IRL (Aug 10, 2009)

Take a look at the inside of the tire. If it's worn down, it's from rubbing on the strut.


----------



## svede1212 (Nov 1, 2005)

Ya or look at the strut by the tire. If it's rubbing it will have a good shiny spot. If it is you more than likely need strut bushings/bearings. Lovells (poly) or Pedders (rubber) are your best options.


----------

